# [SOLVED] Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

:wavey:I'm using the hhd from my old emachine and I am trying to wipe the hhd of the old os with the old mobo so I can do a fresh install with the new mobo. I used partition wizard and had it wipe the partitions, and format them and delete them too. I had 4 partitions on the drive I wipe 3 and formatted them and left the 4 because it has files I need. 

When I try to install Win Pro XP 86Bit it loads up the files, then tries to go into windows, of course it can't so I get an error message that windows has to shut down. I feel it's because windows had not been formatted even though I had the wizard do it. I never get to the part in the set up where windows formats the partitions. I have a WD 1T sata drive. Am I doing something wrong with the partiton wizard? How can I get the drive formatted so I can do the fresh install?ermm:


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

Try ultimateBootCD. 

Ultimate Boot CD - Overview

Use either KillDisk or DBAN (I use both regularly) - when the created CD boots pick HDD tools, then DBAN. Old OS installs can sometimes be stubborn DBAN does a good job of not only wipe but cleaning sectors. Be sure when the screen comes up to only pick your OS partition as you have mentioned that data is on your other partitions. After the wipe allow XP to format the empty partition and away you go. Hopefully. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



spirittoo said:


> When I try to install Win Pro XP 86Bit


I assume the above refers to XP Pro 32Bit (X86)?


Are you using an original XP disc? 
Are you certain it's not damaged?
It would probably be better to zero (wipe) the whole drive and than make a partition to install the OS.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



ChronoGeek said:


> Try ultimateBootCD.
> 
> Ultimate Boot CD - Overview
> 
> Use either KillDisk or DBAN (I use both regularly) - when the created CD boots pick HDD tools, then DBAN. Old OS installs can sometimes be stubborn DBAN does a good job of not only wipe but cleaning sectors. Be sure when the screen comes up to only pick your OS partition as you have mentioned that data is on your other partitions. After the wipe allow XP to format the empty partition and away you go. Hopefully. :smile:


I tried DBAN but it wanted to wipe the whole drive not just the one partition, so I couldn't use it. I saw nothing that would allow me to do that, perhaps I have the wrong version. I believe it's an older version. I'll download the new one and see what is up with that. I'll check out the ultimate boot and killdisk too. :wavey:


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



Tyree said:


> I assume the above refers to XP Pro 32Bit (X86)?
> 
> 
> Are you using an original XP disc?
> ...


Opps ... sorry I meant xp pro 64 bit. Yes I am using the original disc and I am fairly sure it is not damage. I can't do the whole drive there are files on it I will need.:ermm:

Well sir I tried the killdisk and it didn't work. It wouldn't even run the program ... I could only get as far as the menu when I highlighted killdisk and hit enter nothing happen, I just would get a op error.

I tried using the mini tool partition and used the hide partition function to hide the partition I'm saving with the files I want to keep, but it didn't solve the problem. What I really don't understand is after wiping and deleting the partitions why does the setup think windows is already installed? I just don't get that. Can someone here explain?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

I'm suspecting the partition you are wanting to save contains something from the OEM OS that is effecting/preventing the install?
You want to eliminate all data/partitions before installing a fresh OS.
Save any data you want to keep to another source (i.e. Hdd-disc-thumb drive), zero fill the Hdd (eliminating all partitions), make a partition the size you want, install Windows.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

Oh no :nonono: that partition is nothing but flight simulator files pictures, music and videos. Nothing from the OS is on it.

This is the message I get after the files are loaded ... it skips everything else and loads windows ... which is should not do.



> A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. If this is the first time this has happen ... so on ...
> Check your hard drive to make sure it is properly configured and terminated. Run CHKDSK /F to check the hard drive .... so on ... then it gives some tech info : ***STOP: then a bunch of numbers mostly zeros.


I just can't believe I can do a fresh install on this drive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



spirittoo said:


> that partition is nothing but flight simulator files pictures, music and videos. Nothing from the OS is on it.
> 
> This is the message I get after the files are loaded ... it skips everything else and loads windows ... which is should not do.
> 
> I just can't believe I can do a fresh install on this drive.


It's very possible the Hdd is faulty. I would still recommend saving the data and zeroing the Hdd.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

Yea just backup the drive and clear it. It'll be faster then trying to format around partitions.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

I guess I have no choice. I am downloading the files to the hhd on this machine then I will wipe the whole drive. Guess this is going to be the only way I will be able to use a drive that had an OS on it.:facepalm: I will let you know the results ... it's going to take a while for all the files to be saved. :wavey:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



spirittoo said:


> I guess I have no choice. I am downloading the files to the hhd on this machine then I will wipe the whole drive. Guess this is going to be the only way I will be able to use a drive that had an OS on it. I will let you know the results ... it's going to take a while for all the files to be saved.



Installing an OS on a clean drive is always preferred.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

Is the Sata controller set to IDE(legacy) mode or AHCI/Raid mode?
If AHCI/Raid you will need to use the F6 prompt to install additional drivers to and a Floppy or slipstream the Sata drivers to the XP install disk, Or set the sata controller to IDE(Legacy) mode.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

I can't answer your question wrench I really don't know. Right now I have the hhd hook up to this computer, but windows won't show the drive with the data on it ... it's listed as a healthy unknown partition in the computer management, and I can't get the disk manager to see it so I can copy the files. I used the rescan option, but it's not giving me any information as to whether or not its doing anything how long it will take ... nothing. What do I need to do to get xp to see the unknown partition with my files on it so I can copy them to this disk.:sad:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

If the partition didn't get deleted then it would show up correctly as just another drive within windows. If you deleted it then it won't show up.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

:wavey: I got the files copied with the mini tool recovery tool program. I delete the partitions and formatted the drive with windows. Then I tried to install the os but same message as before. I am using the bootable mini tool to do a slow wipe of the disk and hope that fix it.:nonono:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



spirittoo said:


> I got the files copied with the mini tool recovery tool program. I delete the partitions and formatted the drive with windows. Then I tried to install the os but same message as before. I am using the bootable mini tool to do a slow wipe of the disk and hope that fix it.


The most effective app, that I am aware of, for wiping a Hdd is DBAN.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

:wavey: I tried Dban, but it didn't work either :sad:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



spirittoo said:


> I tried Dban, but it didn't work either


I'm still suspecting a faulty drive. If the DBAN CD is copied correctly, and the CD not damaged, I've yet to see a Hdd that couldn't be wiped with it.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

It was functioning fine in the old rig. This is what I get after running Dban "DBAN finished with non-fatal errors. This is usually caused by disk with bad sectors. Send log file" .... and so on.

With KillDisk it loads up to the menu, I highlight killdisk and hit enter ... I get an invalid opcoade.

With PC Eraser after loading I get an "invalid loop location :/root.dat".

Now when it is booting up I see a message that no drive was found. I tried to test it with seatool and it stated it could not find a drive. I did do a surface test with the mini tool and it found no errors.

I don't understand why the partition wizards and the bios can see the drive but other software can't ... this is a big mystery that must be solve, because I will have to go through the same thing with I rebuilt the machine I'm posting with.

I'm wondering if there is something I'm missing in the bios ... it is a completely different format to what I am use to perhaps I'm missing something there? :huh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

Sounding more and more like a defective drive.
What is the Brand-Model Number- build date listed on the Hdd's label?


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

I'm not sure ... right now I am seeing if it will install Ubuntu ... if so that will clear the hard drive so far it is downloading the files ... When I get a chance I will get that information and post it and report whether or not I was able to install Ubuntu.:frown:


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

I would test the disk first to make sure it's good, I use seatools to test hdd's. Have a look at the guide on how to make a usb flash drive for seatools for dos How To Create Bootable USB Disk For Seagate SeaTools For DOS | Megaleecher.Net


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

I did try using the sea tools for dos, but it stated it could not find the drive. I don't know if it's the same version in your link I have to check it out. Right now the new rig is loading Ubuntu ... if it installs ok I will let you know. If not I will check the verison of the seatool software I have. :wavey:


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*



Tyree said:


> Sounding more and more like a defective drive.
> What is the Brand-Model Number- build date listed on the Hdd's label?


WD10EZEX 02 Sept. 2013

It was able to install Ubuntu ... so it must be something up with XP ...:nonono:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

What is the Sata Controller set to IDE or AHCI/Raid ?


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Can't Get HHD To Format For Fresh Install*

I found out what the problem was :dance:... well there was actually two problems. 

The first was the ACHI driver had to be installed before the OS could be.:facepalm:

However when I pressed F6 to load drivers while XP was installing nothing would happen. Then I found out that my mobo will not support XP!!!! :angry: 

The nerve of gigabyte not giving me a choice of OS. Well I had to install Win7 which I didn't want to do because I need to use a gameport to fly and 7 doesn't have a driver for a standard gameport.

Now I have to see what I can do about this new problem ... but as far as the fresh install I will mark this as solved. Thanks for all your help sorry about being so emotional:flowers:.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you set the Sata Controller to IDE(legacy) mode you do not need the Additional Drivers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

spirittoo said:


> Then I found out that my mobo will not support XP!


Do you mean there are no drivers available from Gigabyte for XP?
What's the Model Number of the Mobo?


----------

